# Baby Blue - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Badfinger's classic: Baby Blue - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this song.......thanks for watching.


YouTube - Baby Blue (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

This got me to thinking what an underrated group they are.
Putting a capo on fret 2 also opens up some possibilities.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

i think there is an acoustic cover on YT and the player uses a capo 2nd now that you mention it.....good idea. Thanks for your post and taking time to watch, best, dale.


----------

